# Long distance relationship.



## vasilies (Apr 22, 2016)

We have been married for 17 years and in the last few years work has taken me away from home, so I only get to vist my wife on short vist, but I what have notice that when we have sex she is more intense than in the past and is real into it. 
Shuoul I allow or give her a free hand to full fill her sexual desire with someone else as long as it does not effect our marrage, she is in her 40s and it seem she is at hight of her sexual desire from what I have herd, I am thinking it is best that I give her a hall pass then her going behined my back.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Seriously? 

Divorce her or change jobs/locations so you both see each other every day.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

vasilies,

Very few can do what you are suggesting without ending up divorced or destroying the trust they have in their wives forever. Your W might start out telling you all the details but it will end with her carrying on in secret possibly with multiple men. She will also likely fall completely in love.

It could be equally asked why you are not cheating on your W while you are traveling, and why she does not give you a hall pass. 

Tamat


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I agree with Tamat. If you suggest thus to your wife, she is either going to suspect you are already cheating... or d t e is going to believe you have done one in mind, for yourself. So, my advice is to either find a way to see each other more often, or cut her loose. That is, unless she has ever given the impression that she would be OK with an open marriage.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

vasilies said:


> We have been married for 17 years and in the last few years work has taken me away from home, so I only get to vist my wife on short vist, but I what have notice that when we have sex she is more intense than in the past and is real into it.
> Shuoul I allow or give her a free hand to full fill her sexual desire with someone else as long as it does not effect our marrage, she is in her 40s and it seem she is at hight of her sexual desire from what I have herd, I am thinking it is best that I give her a hall pass then her going behined my back.


This happened to me in my early 40's.. sex drive became INSANE.. there is no way I could have survived his not being home on a regular basis... I would have been climbing the walls.. would've had to resort to porn I guess..

If you care this little, no jealously rising... about her being with others... some of us can't help but wonder if you truly Love her, with that intense "She is MY woman" love..or you are getting some on the side too? so all's far in love & war type thing.. (less guilt)... 

Hey...we could be wrong..but there are many husbands who would NEVER, for a moment, feel like this.... the near thought of another man being with his wife ...would crush/ anger, destroy him.. 

So we're left questioning your "generosity" on this one..


----------

